
Amazon’s Move to Long Island City Sparks Condo Frenzy - g_sch
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazons-move-to-long-island-city-sparks-condo-frenzy-1542116117
======
g_sch
Full text for those on the other side of the paywall:
[https://outline.com/xFCCx9](https://outline.com/xFCCx9)

